# Is there a CPT code for a peritonectomy?



## karey (Feb 28, 2013)

The Op report states,

"The peritoneum was then gently stripped off the right diaphragm using coagulation and sharp and blunt [FONT=COURIER,sans-serif]dissection and the remaining surfaces on the right and left diaphragm [/FONT][FONT=COURIER,sans-serif]were ablated with the argon beam."[/FONT]
[FONT=COURIER,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=COURIER,sans-serif]How would you code this? I would say the unlisted diaphragm code 39599 but I am also being told that 39560-Resection, diaphragm; with simple repair (eg, primary suture) is sufficient.[/FONT]
[FONT=COURIER,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=COURIER,sans-serif]Please help!! [/FONT]


----------

